# Moving from UK to Florida



## Brooklands (May 22, 2019)

Hi Everyone

This is my first question on here having just joined and I hope someone can help.

We (my wife and I) have just agreed to buy a house in Florida, we would like to know is it worth shipping our furniture over or is it better to buy new when we arrive?

We have had a quote off a firm of international removers and reading the conditions attached it makes us question if it is worth moving everything or just starting again.

What have other people done? and if you have shipped furniture how easy/difficult was it.

Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If this is going to be a six-months-on, six-months-off occupancy (as I think I understand from another post you've made here), I would definitely buy furniture in Florida. In fact, for your first stay in the new house, you could always rent furniture as you learn the area and decide exactly what you really need and want.

Houses in the US tend to be larger (and require larger furniture) than over on the other side of the Pond. Plus, there are lots of very inexpensive places to buy furniture (new or used) in the US. Everything from IKEA to various chain furniture outlets. Renting for a few months gives you an opportunity to experiment a bit with the furnishings and to take advantage of sales, clearances and various other sorts of discounts.


----------



## Brooklands (May 22, 2019)

Many thanks for that, my house in the UK is just under 3,000sq ft and the house in Florida is actually smaller so my furniture will actually fit. There isn't that much because all of the bedrooms have fitted wardrobes and the likes of the white goods are all built in so it is only one king size bed, dining table, chairs, two sideboards and a hall table (these being the most expensive of our furniture items). The rest of the furniture will stay behind in the UK and my thoughts are is it worth the trouble of taking them. I should be interested to see what other people have done.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

BEV is right; furniture can be rented to bought cheap; you can even try used furniture places; garage/yard sales, etc... for some stuff, but it's hard to beat IKEA :> when you are in a hurry.


----------



## sophiemarton (Jun 12, 2019)

I think you can sell your furniture and buy or rent out the new furniture in Florida according to your need because shifting your furniture it very difficult especially when you are in a hurry


----------



## kimmichanga (Jun 13, 2019)

As an American, currently living in Florida, I'm puzzled why you would need to bring the furniture you mentioned? Is it antique? Special is some way? Unless it is something super unique, or irreplaceable, you definitely DO NOT need to ship it here. There are literally HUNDREDS of furniture options here in Florida. Amazon will even ship it to your door in 48 hours and it will be less than the store sometimes! Trust me. . . the options are endless here!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When we moved my in-laws to FL we furnished their entire place at charity stores, one even had brand new beds (nobody really wants somebody else's mattress) there was even second hand cutlery. Don't forget outlet shops for many things (Beales around Ft Lauderdale area) and often you will find excellent brand new clothes that were factory rejects (sometimes just a mismatched button and buttonhole.)


----------

